# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Tyria map

## Liis

Since people always just say where, and post a pic of the local map, I find it really hard to find the places to go.
So I've found this somewhere on the interwebs figured I'd share it with ya!

----------


## razor321

Guildhead has its own interactive map with hearts, vistas etc: Tyria World Map - Guild Wars 2 Database

----------

